# Game Advise Please.  Urgent.



## xsunnysuex (Dec 3, 2009)

I know nout about xbox's.  Could someone that does take a look at this ebay auction,  and tell me if this game will play on an xbox 360 please?  I've been told some xbox games work on a 360.  And some don't.  I've got my daughter an xbox 360 for Christmas,  and I'm trying to build up a few games to start her off.  It says it's an xbox 360 game,  but looking at it I don't think it is.  I've put urgent in the title cause the auction end in an hour or so.  Many thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XBOX-360-THE-...ideo_Games_Video_Games_JS?hash=item45ef9a9bd1


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/backwardcompatibilitygameslist.htm


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 3, 2009)

The Suffering: Ties That Bind is a video game developed by Surreal Software and published by Midway Games, released in 2005 for the Xbox and PlayStation 2 game consoles as well as the PC. The Xbox version of the game is not supported by the Xbox 360's backwards compatibility feature.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Suffering:_Ties_That_Bind


Hope that is some help to you.


----------



## keybored (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes. http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/backwardcompatibilitygameslist.htm

Note:





> Note: A software emulator is required for each original Xbox game you play on your Xbox 360™ console.



You can do this online if you're on Live or if not you can download the update from Microsoft, burn to CD and pop in in your 360. http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/backwardscompatibility_old.htm


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, but...




			
				XBOX said:
			
		

> The folks at Xbox® are working hard to add more of your favourite games to this list, so check back often for the latest updates.1
> 
> Note: A software emulator is required for each original Xbox game you play on your Xbox 360™ console.



Lifted from this site

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/games/backwardcompatibilitygameslist.htm

edit: damn...us Google monkeys are out in force today


----------



## keybored (Dec 3, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The Suffering: Ties That Bind is a video game developed by Surreal Software and published by Midway Games, released in 2005 for the Xbox and PlayStation 2 game consoles as well as the PC. The Xbox version of the game is not supported by the Xbox 360's backwards compatibility feature.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Suffering:_Ties_That_Bind
> 
> ...



No, that's the sequel. The one advertised on ebay is the first one and is listed by MS as compatible.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 3, 2009)

Soz i may have posted up details about the sequel to the game you are bidding on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 3, 2009)

keybored said:


> No, that's the sequel. The one advertised on ebay is the first one and is listed by MS as compatible.



Beat me to it


----------



## keybored (Dec 3, 2009)

This Google Monkey types fast


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

